# George foreman 360



## Jenn~B (Dec 2, 2008)

does anyone have this indoor grill? what do you think about it


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have only seen it in commercials, not used it. But, I have one of his older ones that fits four burgers on it and it works great. I also got as a gift a cheap knock-off that only cooks two burgers at a time, works just as good as his but much cheaper. I do like the versatility of it, but I am also pretty sure someone else was doing the same thing, Corning Ware perhaps?
I would check around and see which is cheaper, check the reviews on them, and also check out all it can do to make sure it is something you would use on a regular basis. If you would only use it for a couple of things it can do, look for one that that does only those things you would use it for.


----------



## Lisar (Dec 3, 2008)

I have one of the older versions not this one. My sister has that one though and they love it. I havent used it at their house though. But it looks nice


----------

